# Brooks Brothers Holiday Catalog Experiences



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone ever do one of the BB travel experiences? Of course it's way out of my price range but I always like looking at them. The Johnnie Walker event and the trip to St. Andrews Golf Club seem really nice.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I would do ever single experience if I were independently wealthy and had already grown tired of my house in the Bahamas.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I understand that, I'm sure there are better values but it seems nice for a prepackaged trip. Besides it saves you from having to schlep all the way to a travel agent to set it up for you.


----------

